# Need some opinion on a R3 purchase



## doedoe (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm thinking about purchasing the 2009 R3 with 10 speed Ultegra SL group, reynold wheelset, and the stock fork switched out for a 3T fork for $2600 dollars. deal or no deal? I've wanted the R3 for a while (been riding specialized) so any comment/suggestion/tip would help tremendously. Thank you!

Oh also- any opinion in general on the 2009 R3 would be very helpful  thanks for helping out a noob


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

first things first, does it fit you?


----------



## doedoe (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah I'm fairly sure the fit is dead on, I couldn't try the bike myself because there is no LBS that carries the R3 within a reasonable distance but the seller has the exact same measurements as i do (5'9, 31.5' inseam, 170lbs lean/average build)

I know that people often have problems with cracking around the bb-- so it's my main concern at this point I don't know if i should just save up and wait on a newer R3 with bbright or go with the S series


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

To me that sounds like a decent deal but I've always been wary of buying a bike without riding it yourself.

I have the same leg measurements and I ride a 51 cm Soloist. Sometimes I think my bike is a tad small but I can adjust. What size is the R3? 

As you might know Cervelo frames have a life-time warranty. Does this transfer to a second owner? If not then that is a reason to go with a new bike, or a bargaining point if you really want this one.


----------



## doedoe (Jul 30, 2011)

unfortunately, I don't think the warranty is transferable  

but anyways, the bike is a size 54, which i'm pretty sure is the best size for me.
here's the bike on ebay as a reference to its condition, the seller purports that it's barely used, and the pictures seem to agree

Cervelo R3 54cm Carbon Road Bike- S2 S3 RS S5 P2 P3 S1 - eBay (item 280720593164 end time Sep-05-11 17:17:23 PDT)

should i just purchase at 2600 without warranty? unwise decision? gah I can't decide. 2600 is a lot of money :/


----------



## doedoe (Jul 30, 2011)

ahahahhah it's funny how my link made a violin playing emoticon


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

what makes the R3 so compelling to you? At retail, you can buy the RS (similar geometry) new for $2,600


----------



## doedoe (Jul 30, 2011)

I heard that the RS is a much more "upright" bike.. ?


----------



## AML225 (Jul 12, 2011)

54cm seems to be too big for you. I'm 5'8" 31.5" inseam and comfortably ride a 51cm Cervelo.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

I've done it before. Bought an '07 R3 that was a year old and hardly ridden. It turned out to be a gem for me, never had a problem with it and still own it. You just have to realize that you are taking a risk, hopefully calculated, and that there is the potential for problems. If you can live with that, than do it. But if you're one of those guys who will obsess and beat yourself up than maybe you better buy new. 

As far as sizing, I think it sounds right. I'm 6' with a 31" inseam and ride a 56. I've ridden the 54 and it is too small for me. I would rather error on the side of too big than too small. Riding that 54 downhill at speed was kind of scary. And bumping my knees on the handle bars on climbs was no fun either.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

At 2600 I personally would get a new bike. 2011 r3's will be hovering near that price to get ready for 2012's. Obviously you get more bike used, but a warranty and crash replacement options seal the deal for me when it comes to carbon.


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

Sizing is very personal. One very good way to figure out your frame size, other than a professional fitting at the bike shop, is go to CompetititiveCyclist.com. Wrench Science.com has one too. They have a way of measuring yourself, or with a friend, that works very well. A 54 cm frame may work if you're young and limber, but I think a 51 cm is what you'll come out with. Personally I think you have to ride it to really know, especially if this is one of your first high end bikes. It is a big investment so if you have a Specialized that is a reasonable ride, then why rush to buy and regret it later?


----------



## trussdude (Jul 8, 2011)

I test rode a R3, S2 and S5 today.

I liked the R3 the least. I thought it was "too" comfortable.

I bought the S2.


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

How can a bike feel "too comfortable"? I'm envious.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

Somrthing to consider. The new 2011 R3 is completely different. It is a totally different and improved bike. I had the 09 and now have the '11 and the 2011 is way better. So for a few more $$ you get a new bike that is better and it has a warranty. 

Second, the cracking on the BB (which i had) is purely aesthetic. After they make the bike they put a thin film of carbon over the BB, and the cracking is this layer, not the BB cracking. I know I had this happen. So it is no big deal performance wise if it does happen.

Personally i would go with a new one. Wait until you have all the $$ and do it properly. You will enjoy the bike more. Just my $0.02


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

doedoe said:


> Yeah I'm fairly sure the fit is dead on, I couldn't try the bike myself because there is no LBS that carries the R3 within a reasonable distance but the seller has the exact same measurements as i do (5'9, 31.5' inseam, 170lbs lean/average build)
> 
> I know that people often have problems with cracking around the bb-- so it's my main concern at this point I don't know if i should just save up and wait on a newer R3 with bbright or go with the S series


I would throw the BS flag on the "exact same measurements" statement. It could be true, no doubt. However, I was also talking to someone about buying a bike. I told him my measurements, and he said "I have the exact same measurements, this bike fits really well!" I then found an online bike review by this same seller, and he listed his measurements. They were much different than mine. He was trying to sell me a bike. He lied. Be skeptical.


----------

